# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Places to Eat

## takinitslow

So it seems that not to many people travel to this part of the island because its hard to get any kind of info on things. But here goes. Going to spend a week at Great Huts in Boston Bay after a week in Negril. This is our first trip to Port Antonio and I am excited. I am just wondering if there are any great places to eat that I just shouldn't miss because great food is a major part of why I like to travel. It will be interesting to see if I get any response to this!! :Smile:

----------


## 541lion

You will absolutely love great huts! Which room did you pick?? I'll be back in fig tree in less than 2 months.. Good options are pretty limited compared to negril.. We tried the Italian job and it was just ok in my opinion.. There is a place called dickies best kept secret, it was high on our list to try but never made it there (Jamaica, need I say more).. Piggys jerk spot was some of the best I had on the island.. Very easy to find right on the edge of downtown PA if your headed towards great huts it's one of the last cook shops kinda by the water.. Do yourself a favor if the Boston jerk center is open and pass on it.. I think they area still closed for health code reasons which explains why I got very sick after eating there!! The food at great huts wasn't bad. I would go check out gee jam next time! There is another place that's pretty popular in between porty and great huts but can't recall the name for the life of me!! Just enjoy yourself! It's a beautiful part of the island

----------


## takinitslow

we are staying in Bamboo Treehouse I am glad to hear you liked it. I am super excited to do something different. Thanks for the advice.

----------


## *vi*

*Scotch Bonnet Restaurant* in the Match Resort Hotel (breakfast, lunch & dinner)
*Woody’s Low Bridge Place* (lunch & dinner) on the main road, right side as you head into town.
*The Italian Job* for pizza (lunch & dinner) in town location
*Bushbar* on the Geejam property (dinner) for a special elegant experience
*Bikini Beach Bar & Grille* (lunch & dinner) beach access from down town, at the end of the marina 
*Anna Banana* (breakfast, lunch & dinner) on the right side as you enter into town
*Piggy’s* (lunch & dinner) very casual, local food, in town location, at the point Wonderful jerk chicken
*The Urban Spoon* (lunch & dinner) very casual, local food, located on the 2nf floor of the mall, 

As you enter town, there is a new craft market on the seaside.  There are two restaurants and bar in there.  I don’t remember the names of the places but both have great food.  The restaurant to the far end, closest to the road has some of best cakes I ever had in Jamaica.

Of course there’s the Boston Jerk Center and surrounding cook shops. Also the Great Huts has a very nice restaurant as well.                      

*Dickie’s* is poplar, but I would pass on his place.

----------


## sammyb

wilkins is near the Ramtulla grocery store
Soilder Camp -check tripadvisor for details
Boston Jerk at the end of the Great Huts lane if they are open again great pork sausage there is also a jerk restaurant next to the nightclub walking distance from Great Huts and a jerk center at Boston Beach as well as other cook shops on that lane
Mockingbird has a good restaurant I am told
Trident has Saturday night jazz and dinner
Woody's as Vi mentioned is a MUST
Marybelle's on the Pier
Great Huts has a cultural show on I believe Saturday nights and dinner there is very good
Zilla's in town - box food place good and cheap

----------


## 541lion

There is a nightclub within walking distance from great huts??

----------


## *vi*

I enjoyed all the meals I mentioned except Dickies.  I mean people do rave about it and it is a very interesting structure, but after three visits, I can’t recommend it.

Although the Boston Jerk Center has re-opened and back in business, you might want to scope it out before selecting a place to eat.  You’ll have plenty of opportunity to do so since you enter the Great Huts through the center.

----------


## sammyb

> There is a nightclub within walking distance from great huts??


 YES I haven't been but it's right next to the big jerk restaurant, yards from Boston Jerk Lane.

----------


## *vi*

> There is a nightclub within walking distance from great huts??


after you exit the jerk center, turn right.  It's a rust color, cement building next to Curley's restaurant.

----------


## 541lion

To be clear, the jerk center includes all of those little buildings??

----------


## *vi*

If you go to Frenchman's Cove beach, the food at that restaurant is pretty good, but expensive.  so are the drinks.

----------


## takinitslow

> YES I haven't been but it's right next to the big jerk restaurant, yards from Boston Jerk Lane.


So has anyone gone to this night club? Just curious if its decent and safe to check out. Thanks everyone for all the response I love having options.

----------


## sammyb

I haven't been but I hear it's fine and yes safe.

----------


## sammyb

> To be clear, the jerk center includes all of those little buildings??


Yes

----------


## 541lion

For some reason I can't picture it! I don't remember much besides houses outside the jerk center But will definitely pop my head in next time at very least

----------


## 541lion

Yes annabannnas was the one I couldn't remember! Also really wanted to try woodsy!! Those burgers look amazing!! Great looking buns too which is half the burger in my opinion.. Do not miss out on piggys!!

----------


## brazz

Cynthias on Winnefred beach is very good.  Also a few other restaurants there but haven't tried them.  
Used to be a bar and grill called Chill out on Long beach, last time I was there it was closed but not sure as of now

----------


## 541lion

Iam making a promise to myself to make it to winnefred this time!! It was top priority last trip but never happened! The cook shops there stay open all year??

----------


## sammyb

> Iam making a promise to myself to make it to winnefred this time!! It was top priority last trip but never happened! The cook shops there stay open all year??


Yes.  You won't be disappointed great vibe there.

----------


## 541lion

Sweet thank you!

----------


## Flipadelphia26

> Iam making a promise to myself to make it to winnefred this time!! It was top priority last trip but never happened! The cook shops there stay open all year??



We very much enjoyed Winnefred.  It's like baby negril with less hassle.

----------


## *vi*

> Cynthias on Winnefred beach is very good.  Also a few other restaurants there but haven't tried them.  
> Used to be a bar and grill called Chill out on Long beach, last time I was there it was closed but not sure as of now


Unfortunately Chill Out is closed...again.  But if anyone is up to venturing to Long Bay, there is a nice spot about 1/2 past Chill Out, A bamboo restaurant & bar on the beach that sells great curried chicken and the rum was 120J a shot.  Winnifred won't disappoint.  Besides Cynthia's, there's a cook shop on the right painted red & yellow spots that sell fantastic soup.  The best time to go to this beach is on the weekends when most of the shops are open.

----------


## 541lion

Are there still cook shops open during the week if a weekend isn't possible ?

----------


## *vi*

Yes, Cynthia's is open everyday and so is the other place I mentioned.

----------


## 541lion

Thank you so much vi! I love your trip reports!!

Are there any other restaurants In PA that one should not miss??  Some cheap but delicious food?

----------


## *vi*

Thanks for the compliment, 541lion .  Although I’ve been slacking with the one I have posted now, putting up these short replies will get me moving on the thing…hopefully

Anyway, there are lots of places to eat all around Portland.  However, unlike Negril where restaurants and cookshops are easily found on strips, Portland eateries are spread out.  So you scope out what’s around you when you’re out.  For example if you go to Winnifred, I recommend Cynthia’s.  Go there as soon as you get to the beach to order your lunch a head of time.  Let them know when you will be back.  

When in town, I go to Piggy’s at the point in the road for that juicy jerk chicken or a large soup & festival.  Or on the Marina where there’s Bikini Beach bar & grille that has pretty good hamburgers and the people who work there are wonderfully sweet.

 I also say stroll the craft market in Port Antonio on the seaside in the evenings.  The two restaurants, food at both is really good, are open daily, but you can find a lively crowd at night.  One sells mostly local cuisine, while the other specializes in pizza.  The set-up is really nice.  I love the folks that run the bar back there.  

Boston Beach got a nice facelift which includes a restaurant & bar.  I haven’t tried that place yet but I have it on my list.

Woody’s is a not to miss place.  The folks that run that place are gems and the food is always fresh and delicious.

Scotch Bonnet in the Match Resort Hotel has excellent food…breakfast, lunch and dinner. When I was there, they had two chefs.  Michael does dinners and I tell you his seafood pasta was fantastic.  I never had a bad meal there.

----------


## *vi*

541lion, there are a number of smaller cookshops I frequent, but unfortunately I can’t tell you how to find them because it’s usually at night, and post happy hour, when I go.  

When are you going back?? I’m asking because if I go before you, I’ll take pictures of the different places I eat at and their menus/prices to post.

----------


## 541lion

When you say craft market are you talking about the new one along the beach I saw in your report? It wasn't there when I was last time.. Stoked to check it out! Seems less claustrophobic than the market market! Woodys is high on my list! Those buns look amazing!! 

Iam headed back April 8th for my honeymoon!

----------


## *vi*

Honeymoon…sweet!  Now I recall you writing so passionately about meeting the woman of your dreams, getting married and bringing your bride to Jamaica.  I wish you all the best!  I’m still deciding on two dates, but it looks like I will be back before you go so I’ll collect some info for you.

Yes, the six or seven little shops along the beachside with the little play area at one end.  If you go, and I hope you do, you won’t be approached by the vendors.  The management restricts them from calling people to their shops.  You can stroll through at your leisure and buy only when and what you want.  A wonderful woodcarver name Rock Bottom is set up there.  He’s a sweetheart and very talented.  Do visit him and check out his wares.

----------


## 541lion

I visited his shop when he was over at the big market.. Nice stuff for sure!

Yes any info would be greatly appreciated! Mostly interested in those cheap box meals! Eating for under 5$ is where it's at!! More money for rum and ganja lol..

----------


## TAH

Ahh. You know what I'm missing? Like, really, sincerely missing? Every time I read the board I have to check the PA forum, just in case... you know. 
*makes eyes at miss vi*

----------


## jojo p

> Ahh. You know what I'm missing? Like, really, sincerely missing? Every time I read the board I have to check the PA forum, just in case... you know. 
> *makes eyes at miss vi*


Ditto !!!

----------


## *vi*

> *makes eyes at miss vi*


You two crack me up!!!  I promise you both, I'm almost ready to post the final installment....SOON!!  LOL

----------


## 541lion

When's your next reach vi ? I am ready for your next adventure lol

----------


## *vi*

I'm ready too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Soon, *541lion*.  I'm hoping to get vacation time off for late March approved tonight and then the shopping and planning will begin.  In the meantime, I'm going to start posting videos from past trips AND finish the last report..."snicker".

----------


## irie always

Cliff Hangers Restaurant - I will post rip report and pictures - soon - vey nice place - not cheap but the view and ambiance is super!

I believe they also have rentals available.



We stayed at Bay View Eco Resort - you could always visit there and have dinner and check out the property

----------


## Odinson

We ate (and stayed) at Geejam (great dinner and drinks), had a great lunch at Cliffhanger (officially my favorite bar layout in the world), nice burgers and some chill pingpong at Woody's and an awesome dinner at Soldier Camp.  Highly recommend all four places.  Boston Jerk center was OK but a little dry (as I said in a previous comment, this is apparently the East Coast way).

Incidentally, did not see a single mosquito in Port Antonio over 4 days last week- only saw 3 (killed them all) in Negril - only one of those sampled my blood - 48 hours and still zika free!

----------

